# Tuning Down Half A Step (Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb)



## GuitarSkater (Nov 17, 2008)

Does anyone know how to tune down half a step (Eb) without using a chromatic tuner (eg. for tuning regular if you hold a string on the fifth fret it will sound the same as the string below it, or it's not tuned), is there anything like that for tuning down half a step. can you please make like a tuturial video on how to tune dow half a step, i would appreciate it soooo much. plzplzplz help me because GN'R is my favourite band and i want to larn all of there songs. 

PS. most GNR songs are in this tuning.

Sorry if thiss is in the wrong category.


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

you can choose half step down with this online tuner 
http://www.howtotuneaguitar.org/


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

GuitarSkater said:


> (eg. for tuning regular if you hold a string on the fifth fret it will sound the same as the string below it, or it's not tuned)


The same tuning rules apply. Starting with the low E string you just move down one fret (hold the 4th fret instead of the 5th). Then tune the others as you normally would to the first one.

Edited to be a little more clear.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Just tune all your strings down a semitone. Easy. Even if you have to start with A440, just use the standard rules but knock everything down a half step. (Fret at the 4th instead of the 5th fret, octaves on the 6th instead of the 7th...), then go back and fix the A.

Tune your guitar. Then find a G# somewhere on the neck (1st fret 3rd string, 4th fret 1st string etc.) and tune your A string to that note. Then retune everything else relative to the A string (which is now G#) as normal.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

or get a chromatic tuner.they're dirt cheap


----------

